# Check out my new M&P AR22!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This came in at the store a couple days ago - went and got it picked up today. Changed out the A2 grip, as I hate that finger groove. Also, picked up the Magpul forward grip.

I bought some cheap Chinese rail covers on Amazon for like $5 for four pieces. Since the M&P quadrail is polymer, it's perfect. Not gonna pay almost $50 for four of the real Ergo ones.

As for the EOtech - I had this left over from the PS90 I recently sold. I went with a different optic on the AUG that replaced it. So, I figured I'd put it here. I know - overkill, since the optic is worth more than the gun. But cool, none-the-less. Pretty awesome for a 22, IMHO.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought mine last December just before Christmas. I put a Magpul forward vertical grip on it and installed a Geissele SSA-E trigger in it. Very nice and well worth the money. A fine little .22LR for sure. And it can keep its big brother, my M&P 15 Sport company in my safe (both of those stand next to my Armalite M15A2 Carbine).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope to try it tomorro.w

Now i have a cool rifle trilogy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Actually, my personal envy goes toward your AUG.
That may be due to the fact that, of the three, it's the only one I've actually fired.
But it's also because I am fascinated by its mechanical design and its very rational modularity.

I know that your new .22 is very nice, and will give you lots of pleasure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. And yea, the Steyr AUG is really, really cool 

I had a Microtech version a few years ago. I loved the balance. I got rid of the gun when the company went into meltdown, and quality was suspect. Now, I ave the real deal, and it is pretty sweet. I had a long list of piston carbines that I slowly eliminated and decided I missed the AUG platform


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I just got back from the range with the new M&P 22 AR. Gun ran 100%!

I only put 100 rounds of minimags thru it, as I don't wanna use up all my 22 ammo in one trip. (I shot one of my Berettas first)

I will say this - I have had zero interest in 22s before. I did not grow up with a parent teaching me. So, I never had much exposure to a 22. And, while I have a buckmark, it really bores me. I haven't shot it in like 4 years - and I've only saved it to help teach my son.

This is my first 22 rifle. And, wow, I am hooked. This thing is a lot of fun. Also being that it looks like an AR, I think that makes it even more fun for me. Plus, the EOtech cranks up my enjoyment level of the gun too.

I am very happy I bought it. I've flipped back and forth on selling the EOtech and buying a 2nd Mepro reflex sight with the triangle - like I have on my Steyr AUG. Just for consistency... But my son likes the EOtech more. And for a kid, I think it will be easier for him to aim, over using a triangle point. So, I'll probably keep it.

I had used a laser bore sighter before I left, so I was almost on target to begin with. Was very fast to zero the optic


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool .22 rifle. You will certainly have fun with that!:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Great little .22! I really enjoy mine, especially the ability to use it on the indoor pistol range during the winter months. I put a RRA 2-stage trigger in it, same trigger I use in several of my ARs, and it runs with no problems at all.

This gun, more than any other, ends up with various stuff from my AR junk drawer bolted onto it; sometimes for testing, sometimes for fun. Current configuration includes a cheap laser on the bottom handguard rail, cheap illuminated/QD scope, Magpul front sight and MOE pistol grip, Swan Sleeve rear sight/rail combo, and CAA stock cheek-piece. Pretty sure I have sunk more $$$ over the years into miscellaneous accessories than the basic rifle cost.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool...

I did a little more modding...

New magpul stock


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! 

I had considered adding one of those, but I was concerned about it fitting too loosely on the plastic extension tube (I absolutely can't stand a rattly-loose stock).

How well does your stock fit, and did you use the Mil-spec or Commercial mode? TIA for any/all info!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Dito on the AUG it is a fine weapon and I wish I had one. I am trying to get a Red label AR15 hopefully the people will slow down on buying everything off the shelves soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Nice!
> 
> I had considered adding one of those, but I was concerned about it fitting too loosely on the plastic extension tube (I absolutely can't stand a rattly-loose stock).
> 
> How well does your stock fit, and did you use the Mil-spec or Commercial mode? TIA for any/all info!


You must buy the Milspec. As for tightness, it is much tighter than the factory one. I have no rattle or movement at all. Plus, you can actually set it in between the factory options, and past the final factory stop if you wish. It uses a "friction lock" - so, you can set it at any length along the tube.

If you buy the commercial stock, it will be way too loose.

I only paid $20 for it, as I used amazon credit card points to pay for the majority of it. So, it worked out well


----------

